# How did my red devil get black spots on his nose/tail?



## Tbombno2

i was away from home for 1 day.. came back today to see that my red devil has a black spot on his nose.. and black marks on his tail and a few on his body... What causes this? he was pure color 2 days ago, and all of a sudden he gets these marks.....


----------



## Jack Herer

how old is he...its normal...when their young like 2-4 inches...they change colour on some part of the body...mine went from clear orange yellow, to orange and some black...orrange and some white..and finished orange


----------



## Tbombno2

ive had them for a month.... its around 4 inches.... 2 days ago it was pure orange.. with no spots what so ever if you scroll down the fourm page a bit.. i have some pictures of him... under "sex my fish"


----------



## Jack Herer

dont worery bout it..itll clear up..


----------



## Tbombno2

k thanks... im kinda upset tho.. also when i came back.. i found one of my small dempsys got trapped under a rock and died. the REd has beewn digging holes like crazy.. and it left a gap under a rock.. and the dempsy got stuck


----------



## Jack Herer

he wouldnt have lasted long anyways...the red D woulda killed him eventually


----------



## KBA

Can you post a pic of the black spots... could very well be color morph, Could be something else.

I have a 13" Red Devil who got black spots on it and eveyone said it was color change but I knew he was always pure orange since 2". The black spots looked more like a fungus of some kind.

Melafix and more water changes and the black went away....


----------



## MR.FREEZ

KBA said:


> Can you post a pic of the black spots..*. could very well be color morph, Co*uld be something else.
> 
> I have a 13" Red Devil who got black spots on it and eveyone said it was color change but I knew he was always pure orange since 2". The black spots looked more like a fungus of some kind.
> 
> Melafix and more water changes and the black went away....


color morph is what i thought at first also, in here is a few pictures of the same fish goin through a morph

does it look like any of that?^


----------



## Tbombno2

the spots on his side have completly gone away , and the one on hsi nose.. is almost gone .. you can still see a little bit of it


----------



## acestro

Regarding the disease treatment, it might have just been the water change that made it go away.

I've seen the dark marks go away after a water change. I have no idea why, other than reduced stress in the new water.

See this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...pic=91351&st=30

Notice how my flowerhorn (which probably has some RD or Midas in it) changes it's 'blotch' pattern from blotches to clear. Currently he's clear!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

This happens to my Red Devils all the time. Not too long ago it hapenned to my small one which is about 3" to 3 1/2" and it actually turned both of her lips completely black also with some spots of black on her fins. The spots were gone within about a week even before I did the water change. From my experience this is normal. Her behavior did not change....she was still just as active as ever and eating like craZy! I think its just signs of maturing! She currently has no spots and is completely orange again! Its just her and another Red Revil/Midas with a pair of small cons and some bottom feeders in an 80 gallon. A little off topic but what would be a suggested schedule of water changes done in this tank with this set-up?? I know ALOT of people do changes every week but I have been doing that and it doesnt even seem like I need to do it that much. I dont know if its because of the small bottom feeders always cruisin around the bottom of the tank takin care of the nasty stuff or what but when I do water changes I use the vacuum cleaner lookin thing skimming through the gravel and I dont even really get that much crap.


----------

